# Renting a car with Canadian license and Dubai residency visa



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I am a Canadian and will be moving to Dubai end of August for work. I have been given an employment "visa" by my employer and was told that once I enter Dubai it will take up to 10 days to process things a get the residency "permit" itself.

Now, my question is that during these 10 or so days while I am waiting for the residency permit, can I rent a car on my Canadian license and drive around. I have been told that I wont be able to transfer to a Dubai drivers license until I get the residency permit. However if I can still rent a car on the Canadian license, then all is well!


Would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

iansari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Canadian and will be moving to Dubai end of August for work. I have been given an employment "visa" by my employer and was told that once I enter Dubai it will take up to 10 days to process things a get the residency "permit" itself.
> 
> ...


I have similar situation, canadian and moving to AD next week with working visa. So I have asked the lady in the HR and she told me that I CAN NOT drive with the working visa till the time I get the residency visa... But since my wife would be with me on VISIT VISA (canadian) she can drive the car ..
hope some one out there confirmed..
thanks and good luck


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are on an employment visa then you cannot drive on the Canadian license. Once you get the residence you can only drive on Dubai license.

As per Dubai law you will be able to convert your Canadian license only if you hold the Canadian passport and Canadian driving license (Only G Category . You need to visit Canadian consulate to get a letter from them certifying that the license is genuine and valid. Just visit the consulate with your original passport and original driving license and they will give you the letter on the spot after paying required fees.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

my husband's company provided us with a rental car at first and then with a company car. We weren't able to rent on our own without him having his uae driver's licence.


----------

